# UK green bean supplier with reasonable shipping to Paris?



## hooly (Jul 14, 2012)

i'm just getting into home roasting and am having a tough time finding a good supplier of green beans. there are a number of UK suppliers i'd love to try but the shipping costs i've been seeing for a few kg of beans are prohibitive. £40-50 shipping for 5 kg (10 lb) of beans!?! that's a non-starter for me so ... any suggestions? i'd happily pay £10-15 for such a shipment.


----------



## hooly (Jul 14, 2012)

fwiw i have found a UK supplier that can ship to Europe at reasonable rates: assuming it's okay to name them it was ravecoffee.co.uk

it looks like they, at least, can do it within my shipping budget of £15 which is great news! very helpful and responsive via email too.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

... Soz... Didnt read OP correctly.

Speak to Telescope cafe maybe.


----------



## hooly (Jul 14, 2012)

MikeHag said:


> Speak to Telescope cafe maybe.


thanks for the suggest, will check them out this week. ftr, Telescope is at 5 rue Villedo 75001 Paris France (lun-ven 8h30-18h30; sam 9h30-18h30).

another recommend has been Coutume Cafe, 75007. bit out of the way for me but sounds like the guy there knows his beans.


----------



## hooly (Jul 14, 2012)

oh, and looks like i might have been given a good internet source: ongebrand.nl ; placed an order for 5 kg, shipping came to €20.


----------



## hooly (Jul 14, 2012)

quick update: received my green beans from ongebrand.nl in 3 days -- 1 of which was a national holiday -- and everything seems great. my roasting options are limited to the manual methods so any results from here on out are very much up in the air.


----------



## joeroaster (Sep 9, 2012)

Coutume Cafe (47 Rue de Babylone 75007 Paris) does indeed sell green beans. Tom (co-owner guy) was happy to help me although greens are not listed for sale on the beans board. Good prices, especially for Paris.


----------



## crankhouse (Feb 8, 2012)

check out this new place too.. http://www.cafelomi.com/ I went there two weeks ago as they were installing there new Probat so I'd guess they'd have greens to sell.


----------

